# MN 8 point



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

First day of gun opener and got this nice 8 point!



















Heard a nice buck was slightly injured and ran onto my land. We found a blood trail and followed it about 5 miles. We got some fresh snow Friday which made tracking easier/more fun. I was walking the creek and jumped the fence to get around the bend in the creek and saw this buck laying in the fenceline. I threw my glove to the ground and took aim. One shot and it was wounded good. Second shot and it rolled. Walked up to it and found this nice buck!

Greatwhitehunter


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats, This is the first year out of 7 i did not attend... Planning on getting one with the muzzle loader this year instead..


----------

